# Thinning silicone grease?



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

Is it possible to thin down silicone grease?
I have some but it is incredibly thick, feels almost as thick as silicone sealant itself. It's going in an outdoor pump, so needs to be very water resistant, not corrode the O-rings and not be too thick to make it sticky.

Would adding silicone oil work, or are there thinner brands of silicone grease about? I'm using the loctite stuff


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

you can use silicone oil to thin it out or get different stuff that is nlgi grade 1 or 0. standard grease is grade 2


----------

